# What do I need?



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

I just posted a cv change question in the ho scale forum and realized there is a forum for dcc specific questions. So I guess what my question is now is what do I need to get jmri. I understand I need a computer of some form but that is quite literally all I know I need. Also how much does it cost to get into it? I don’t have a computer but if that means having an easy way of changing my cv settings to make locomotives run correctly and be more prototypical then I’m willing to entertain that thought. Due to this post I’m sure it’s obvious that I ended up with an inoperable locomotive. I think I changed cv 61 according to digitrax website that’s what I needed to do but that’s neither here nor there. If I have to swap the decoder due to my ignorance then so be it. I would have an easier time in the end with an actual laptop instead of the digitrax controller. Thank you in advance


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

You can reset the decoder to it's factory default settings by setting CV8 to a value of 8.

JMRI is free. You can use it to calculate CV settings and then manually enter those into your locos with the DCC set. JMRI can write directly to the decoder, but you need a PC interface. MRC has a proprietary one, Digitrax and NCE use an ethernet cable.


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

Ok so basically I need a pc and an Ethernet cable to connect to my command station then I can do it over the computer? Thank goodness my fiancé is a Black Friday shopper so I can hopefully get a good deal on one


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

I don't know about Digitraxx, but the JMRI interface for NCE is a separate part.
https://www.ncedcc.com/online-store/USB-Interface-for-Power-Cab-p38322160


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

well... im here typing this up on my new laptop computer to use jmri software and found out that the ethernet cables must have changed in the past due to this computer not having the same ethernet cable. I shall be doing some research on this one. have to get ahold of my buddy I buy my dcc components off of to figure out what I need to make this happen:smilie_daumenneg:


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

The jmri for nce, is an interface card(much like digitrax, except the digitrax has a nice box around it), connected with an USB printer cable to the computer of your choice. 

The interface card is also tied into the cab bus(has to be), like the rest of the system. There is no ethernet. There is, however RJ11(extremely similar to phone cord, but with a little twist on it) used for the cab bus(from what i gather and understand, is the same as loconet in digitrax speak).

It's another 60 to 70 usd to set up/ add to the nce system. 

And yes, the jmri makes it easy(which is good and bad) to change, add, select and customize your locomotives(actually much more if you throw decoder pro into the equation) and any other decoder. It just/only gets difficult, if say, you need to speak with, the(a) decoder mfg. They are going to speak in CV's, which will be/ sound foriegn to you. For that reason alone, it never hurts to have a basic, fundamental understanding of CV's, and how your decoder manipulates and uses them. 

Sent from my Note 10+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I don't think the Ethernet connector has change in past 20 years. The Digitrax and I believe the NCE cables are different than an ethernet connector.


----------



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

If you do have a Digitrax system, and it is a DCS 240 or a Digitrax Zephyr Express, you will only need a USB cable, with an "A" & "B" end, to plug in between the computer and the command station. If you don't have one of those two command stations, then in addition to the USB cable, you will also need a PR4 Loconet to USB interface module, along with a loconet cord to go between the PR4, and the command station.


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

I need to get the pr4 I have the db150 command station so I’ll have to drop the 80 or so dollars on one


----------



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

Jscullans said:


> I need to get the pr4 I have the db150 command station so I’ll have to drop the 80 or so dollars on one


That is correct, you will need the PR4, the USB cable to go between the computer, and the PR4, as well as a Loconet cable to connect the PR4 to the DB150.


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

one last question before I pull the trigger on a pr4. I have the lnwi adapter for digitrax already installed on my layout. would that be able to be used or no? I was watching a youtube video about jmri and the guy was using the withrottle app I use for my telephone to connect to his layout through jmri


----------

